# SIM 180 vs BMW E90 315D........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............:wave:

Well this detail sees me back in touch with some friends that have since invested in another new motor...........

Around this time last year Jule's brother and I worked on this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137647

Parul was happy with the results and Nick, her better half had been chatting to me about getting his Ford Focus done, thing was he didn't think it was worth it so we just kept in contact until now, a year on when he splashed out and invested in a BMW E39 3 Series.........:thumb:

Neither Jules nor I had seen the car before it arrived but knowing Nick and his new found interest in detailing, after having done the Mazda, we thought it would be pretty well looked after and so here it was on a cold Saturday morning:
































































So just looking like it needed a good clean we started the detail.........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

Now the plan for this detail was exterior only with wheel removal and Jules would be helping out for the morning and heading off, being her usual self she wanted to try my spare detailing trousers for the day:










Back to the detail and time to remove the first wheel and get it onto the RimMat:










Rinsing first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Smaller areas attended too with the AG Wheel Brush:










Rinsed again:










AS Tardis applied:










Rinsed again:










Still with plenty of contamination it was time for some Iron Cut:



















Rinsed again:










Then onto the front of the wheel:










Rinsed:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Rinsed:










AS Tardis used in some small areas and wiped with a microfibre cloth:










Jule's then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










She then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:



















This was then buffed off:










Meanwhile I was working on the arch - Before:










After:










This was process was repeated on the other wheels and arches.

Jules also decided to do the exhaust at this point with some Wirewool, Autosol and a Microfibre cloth:










Before:










During:










After:



















The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:




























Then the car was foamed:



















We then attended to some choice areas on the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush - Petrol Cap:










Door Shuts:










Boot Shut:



















The car was then re-foamed and Jule's introduced me to the 'Two Mitt Method':










Wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This process was repeated all over the car and then it was rinsed down:



















Time to then clay the car with some Elite Fine Poly Clay and Megs Last Touch for lube:



















Not too many contaminents on the car but a few bits and pieces on the lower panels as expected but at this point it was clear someone had already been at the car with a machine.........:doublesho










The car was then rinsed again:










Jules then applied some Megs Last Touch:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Now Jule's and I just admired someone's handy work with a machine all over the car, 'buffer trial city':














































To be fair the interior was immaculate but Nick informed me that when he bought the car he had pointed out a few marks on the paint and had asked them to get rid of them and BMW informed him they would machine the whole car, I guess this would explain the lack of contamination on the paintwork but also the buffer trials...........

Jule's headed off for the rest of the day, so I decided to start with a test area on the bonnet as this was a good area in the sunlight to work with at the time of day:



















Readings seemed pretty slim with the PTG:



















I decided that as it mainly looked like swirls and trials as opposed to deeper RDS twined with the low readings, I tried some Megs 205 on a Yellow 3M Polishing Pad yielding the following results:



















And the other side of the tape:










Taped removed 50/50's:



















And zoomed back out:










Happy with this combination I moved around the car using the 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and changing to a 3M Blue Finishing Pad to add some depth, some areas did however require a quick run over with the 3M Green Cutting Pad with Megs 105........:buffer:

Driver's Front Wing - Before:




























After:



















Having chased the sun around for the day the car looked as follows late in the afternoon:










The car was rinsed to remove any excess dust and polish:










Megs Ladt Touch then applied:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Leaving the BMW looking as follows:










Well as the car is Black I had to go with the Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by some Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by the Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray:










All the glass was cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner and cloths:










Some Megs Hyper Dressing was then applied to the arches:










Finally the tyres were dressed with some AS Highstyle via a Paint Brush:










*The Results:*




















































































































































































































































An enjoyable detail this one for a few reasons, nice to have Jule's on site helping as we do have a bit of a laugh but obviously get the detail done, secondly having bought the car form a Dealer new to him, Nick was pretty impressed with the results we had managed to achieve........

I do like the look of these E90 BMW's, the panels are nice to work on and the interior was very comfortable when moving the car around...........:car:

Comments good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## Cole (Aug 22, 2010)

nice work baker some really good results with what looks like not alot of effort really makes me want a black car now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good mate.....how do you rate the blackfires stuff??

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si clad to have one off your details on the go, fantastic work though as all ways. have u thought about hiring out julles per hour rate?


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice - lovely results :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, and good to see we both worked on the same same shape and engine 3 series within a couple of weeks!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

nice detail and another good explanatory write up :thumb:

Rich


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Well done! Great results


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Great job:thumb: But i have 1 question were were can i get a rim mat,i have an old piece of carpet to spot my rims getting sratched,but it take ages to dry out.Many Thanks:wave:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great job as ever. I keep telling my Mrs about your little helper but I have as much chance of her lending a hand as I have of owning a Bugatti Veyron!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work as always fella

:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

great work once again...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super stuff mate:thumb:



RS2 said:


> Great job:thumb: But i have 1 question were were can i get a rim mat,i have an old piece of carpet to spot my rims getting sratched,but it take ages to dry out.Many Thanks:wave:


http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=54


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job Mr B :thumb:

I can't believe you have left the mighty Zaino to one side again :doublesho

I now swear by Zaino AIO and adding Z2 or Z5 is that little bit extra 


Thanks for posting and please keep em coming!


Ian


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

c0r!

nice job too! =]


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate

:thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good work and a good read as always :thumb:

Have to agree with the above, Jules has cracking legs :doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> looking good mate.....how do you rate the blackfires stuff??
> 
> :thumb:


For me it's clear it's not as good as Zaino, I am not convinced the durability is as good but it's a shorter application time, the Paint Protection can be a little troublesome to remove but this depends on temperatures and how much you apply. Saying that it does acheive a good finish and I do like using it.........:thumb:



-tom- said:


> Si clad to have one off your details on the go, fantastic work though as all ways. have u thought about hiring out julles per hour rate?


No chance mate, she is 'priceless' to me............



ryand said:


> Nice one, and good to see we both worked on the same same shape and engine 3 series within a couple of weeks!


Done a fair old few of these now mate, nice shape to work on I reckon......



RS2 said:


> Great job:thumb: But i have 1 question were were can i get a rim mat,i have an old piece of carpet to spot my rims getting sratched,but it take ages to dry out.Many Thanks:wave:


As quoted by Chris_VRS.......:thumb:



cleslie said:


> Great job as ever. I keep telling my Mrs about your little helper but I have as much chance of her lending a hand as I have of owning a Bugatti Veyron!


Well I could get you a Bugatti Veyron Head Lamp if you like as I work for the company that Designed and Manufactured them.........you would have to get the rest of the car yourself...........:driver:



Chris_VRS said:


> Super stuff mate:thumb:
> 
> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=54


Get on with that ironing you...........



orienteer said:


> Great job Mr B :thumb:
> 
> I can't believe you have left the mighty Zaino to one side again :doublesho
> 
> ...


I haven't left it mate, just seem to be on the Blackfire a lot of late.........funnily enough I was using Zaino on Saturday but no write up as that was on Chris_VRS's new motor............Z-AIO is good though that's for sure...........


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Another great piece of work with a write up to match:thumb:

Do you dress the arche's before or after the final spray wipe down,my reason for asking is i used to leave this to last,but found that some of the dressing would become air borne(if you know what i mean)and land on the panel's,so out came the detail spray a second time.So now i spray the arche's before the final wipe down.


----------



## Abs (Jan 8, 2008)

Great result! Looks stunning!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> Another great piece of work with a write up to match:thumb:
> 
> Do you dress the arche's before or after the final spray wipe down,my reason for asking is i used to leave this to last,but found that some of the dressing would become air borne(if you know what i mean)and land on the panel's,so out came the detail spray a second time.So now i spray the arche's before the final wipe down.


Only ever had trouble with some overspray onto the paintwork from me spraying a little awkwardly but I always spary the Hyper Dressing towards the end of the process if I can to allow it time to 'blacken' the arches, I do know what your saying though but can't say I have noticed it being air bourne.......


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work as always people:wave: Great result using that pad/polish combo, usual top write up!!


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Superb work! Black is just :argie: !


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice one,the black looks awesome. Good thorough write up to boot.


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks good mate, it always amazes me how orange peely these new motors are, i done a 09 TT at the weekend and even after correction the depth and gloss were amazing but like the bmw the reflections are ruined by the orange peel.. ( not that this is in any way a reflection of your work) Fantastic work!

How do you find the sim 180? I have one too


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work Master Baker!!!!


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Cracking work as always!, its a shame dealers dont seem to be able to prepare vehicles how they should before delivery. He should have taken it back to show them how a car should be delivered.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

tuggers said:


> Looks good mate, it always amazes me how orange peely these new motors are, i done a 09 TT at the weekend and even after correction the depth and gloss were amazing but like the bmw the reflections are ruined by the orange peel.. ( not that this is in any way a reflection of your work) Fantastic work!
> 
> How do you find the sim 180? I have one too


I think you just have to except the orange peel when your doing a detail like this, nothing you can do really within the time frame but it is a bit disappointing...........

I have a couple of SIM 180's although one seems to have developed a rather large grinding noise but I think for the money it's a useful entry level rotary, you?



Mirror Finish said:


> Great work Master Baker!!!!


Many thanks, easy on the 'Master'............



deano_uk said:


> Cracking work as always!, its a shame dealers dont seem to be able to prepare vehicles how they should before delivery. He should have taken it back to show them how a car should be delivered.


I know what you mean mate, I guess they just don't have the time to do a proper job or get someone in to do it............

I think after realising what they had done, he wasn't keen on taking it back there..............:doublesho


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job Baker!a question, but the iron cut is a good product or not?


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> I think you just have to except the orange peel when your doing a detail like this, nothing you can do really within the time frame but it is a bit disappointing...........
> 
> I have a couple of SIM 180's although one seems to have developed a rather large grinding noise but I think for the money it's a useful entry level rotary, you?
> 
> Agree with you, nowt you can do about it in the time frame and even with a lot of time, its a massive job!! I like the 180 having never used any other rotary, i have just received my 3m backing plate , i was using another backing plate, what a difference, how do you find the speeds when working ?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Depaip said:


> Nice job Baker!a question, but the iron cut is a good product or not?


It's a product that you have to try to see what you think to be honest, it has it's place as a useful product but it's expensive for what if is if you ask me 



tuggers said:


> Agree with you, nowt you can do about it in the time frame and even with a lot of time, its a massive job!! I like the 180 having never used any other rotary, i have just received my 3m backing plate , i was using another backing plate, what a difference, how do you find the speeds when working ?


I am using the Glos It backing plates and think they are spot on, speed wise all ok here, I don't go above 1500rpm at all....


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Cracking job sir 

Are you able to train any woman to help you detail a car.....can I send you my better half for training?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mjd said:


> Cracking job sir
> 
> Are you able to train any woman to help you detail a car.....can I send you my better half for training?


:lol:

I think I could but don't think Jules would be amused


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work as per Simon and Jules :thumb:
plenty of those gloves left i see


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nice work as per Simon and Jules :thumb:
> plenty of those gloves left i see


Yeah I have a few left mate, managed to source some other ones FOC from a mate so using those first.........:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Yeah I have a few left mate, managed to source some other ones FOC from a mate so using those first.........:thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic...I so want another black car after seeing that...:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work Si, top job as always! 

Giving away Veyron headlamps 'ey? How about one of those hairbands instead? :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sim L said:


> Nice work Si, top job as always!
> 
> Giving away Veyron headlamps 'ey? How about one of those hairbands instead? :thumb:


I didn't say I was giving them away.............:lol:

As for the Hairband, I am sure I can get you one if you grow your hair as long as mine...........


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

nice job


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

I follow the work of Baker21 about polishing vehicles and he has has my highest rating.
I can learn much from him. Regards from Serbia


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SuperB said:


> I follow the work of Baker21 about polishing vehicles and he has has my highest rating.
> I can learn much from him. Regards from Serbia


Glad that my posts are of some use to you...........:thumb:


----------

